# Had a little GTG this weekend



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Had some guys over yesterday from all over central Texas for a day of music, movies, food and fun.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The Animusic bluray on the big screen was a huge hit.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Some guys hanging out in the sun room.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

By the way, the little black speakers we were listening to are not hooked up to any of the gear you see. Those are Mark and Daniel Maximus Opal Air4 wireless speakers. Basically an all in one system. They have a built in D class amp being fed by a Nuforce DAC and wireless receiver. There was a USB dongle on a laptop streaming files at a digital level to the speakers. It isn't bluetooth. It is a new protocol called SKAA. These are awesome. We had them cranking out on the patio for a while, until it got to hot outside.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wardsweb said:


> The Animusic bluray on the big screen was a huge hit.


 Looks like animusic 2. I can't even guess how many times those have played in my house. We love em. Seems like 3 will never come out, even though they made kickstarter goal like 2 years ago. Maybe this Christmas...
Looks like a nice time.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, that was definitely the place to be! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks again for hosting Luther. It was fun to hear your different systems. Wish I lived closer. Both sets of Mark & Daniel speakers did perform surprisingly well for their size. Of course, your Jubilees and JBLs were the stars of the show as expected.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Very cool. Having a local audio club is nice.

cheers


----------

